# Vortex 11-33x50



## Twill87 (May 17, 2015)

It's time for me to upgrade my optics. Currently I have Vortex Viper HD 10x42 bino's. They are awesome, love them. I am now in need of a new spotting scope. I'm looking at the Vortex Razor 11-33x50, love the size and price of it. Just wondering if anyone has one and what they think of it. Does it get the job done or is it worth it to get the Razor 65mm? Worried about sacrificing the zoom with the 33x50 but don't have that much experience using a spotting scope usually just use my bino's but had a couple of hunts this year where a spotter would have helped a lot. Thanks for the help!


----------

